# Rear View Mirror



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone have any tricks to keep a rear view from being affected so badly by the bass? I have 02 Alty- dropped 2 12's in the trunk yesterday and discovered the issue on the parkway today.. the mirror is basically useless. 

Any ideas or tips would be great. Thanks

~Jenn


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im in the same boat, I have yet to find an answer.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Turn it down?

I guess you could try adding mass to it somehow... take it apart and put weight or dynomat wherever you can. Could also try tightening all the screws and bolts really tight at see what that does.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ah.... my mirror too.. including my side mirrors.. drivers and passengers... Cant get the rattleing to stop.

If only headphones were legal


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

You should be able to take the exterior mirrors apart to dynamat the backs of the mirrors or what ever you plan to do. I plan to do that once I get my subs in. (Just my 6's make the mirrors shake like crazy)
As for the interior mirror I don't know if it can be put back together once its taken apart, I'll soon find out though.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Take it off...........that's how I solved my problem.........


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

having your mirror shake is part of showing off your system.  

but seriously, if you don't want it to shake that bad, turn it down or learn to use your side mirrors.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Just shake ur head with the exact timing of the vibrations caused by the bass in the rear view mirror, that way, it seems like it is just staying still, plus!... people next to ur car, will think u are headbanging.. hahaha..... lol


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i got the exact same problem, the vibration of the rear view mirror doesn't bother me..it's the damn rattling. what i've found gets rid of it though is just making the mirror face down. you can't see shit but the rattling is gone.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Try tightly wrapping some thin string a bunch of times around where the mirror swivels (where the mirror meets the post). It deadens some of the rattling and blurry-vision, not entirely, but does help. Maybe try some electric tape instead? Might work..


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

if you race your not supposed to have rear veiw mirrors, remember, no looking back!!!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, i had the same problem too after i installed my new speakers. I juz superglued it and it aint botherin me no more.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Exalta, how easy is it to take off the rear view mirror? mine is kinda loose and i really awnt to take it off and try some superglue but i'm afraid it might not work somehow...


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Take it off...........that's how I solved my problem......... *


----------

